# Thực hư chuyện phấn rôm gây ung thư vì có chứa chất amiăng



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (25/12/18)

Hãng thông tấn lớn nhất thế giới Reuters vừa thông tin các tài liệu nội bộ của công ty Johnson cho thấy một sản phẩm của thương hiệu này là phấn rôm, gây ung thư vì nhiễm chất amiăng. Tuy nhiên từ lâu họ đã giữ kín thông tin này.

*-Phấn rôm gây ung thư là đúng hay sai?*
Cơ quan quản ý thực phẩm và dược phẩm đã xét nghiệm và tìm thấy amiăng trong bột talc. Tổ chức Y tế thế giới WHO và các cơ quan chức năng khác thừa nhận không có mức độ phơi nhiễm nào an toàn với amiăng. Trong khi có nhiều người tiếp xúc nhưng không bao giờ phát triển bệnh ung thư, tuy nhiên đối với một số người ngay cả khi 1 lượng nhỏ cũng đủ để phát triển bệnh vài năm sau đó.





​
*-Thực sự amiăng độc hại như thế nào*
Sợi amiăng nhỏ khi giải phóng vào không khí sẽ được chúng ta hít vào phổi, chúng mắc kẹt ở đó và tồn tại ở đó trong một khoảng thời gian khá lâu. Theo thời gian thì dần dần sẽ tích tụ, gây viêm và ảnh hưởng đến hô hấp, dẫn đến các vấn đề về sức khỏe nghiêm trọng.

Theo cơ quan nghiên cứu ung thư quốc tế IARC có đủ bằng chứng cho thấy amiăng trong phấn rôm gây ung thư biểu mô, ung thư phổi, thanh quản và buồng trứng.

Mặc dù hiếm gặp, ưng thư trung biểu mô là dạng ung thư phổ biến nhất liên quan đến phơi nhiễm amiăng. Thậm chí một nghiên cứu còn cho thấy còn liên quan đến việc tăng nguy cơ ung thư dạ dạy, họng và trực tràng. Phơi nhiễm amiăng làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh bụi phổi và các chứng rối loạn phổi khác.

Sử dụng phấn rôm là một thói quen khi chăm sóc trẻ của nhiều mẹ bỉm sửa, viện hàn lâm Hoa Kỳ khuyến khích bố mẹ từ bỏ thói quen này vì trong thực tế trẻ sơ sinh không cần thiết phải sử dụng phấn rôm. Ngoài nguy cơ gây ung thư thì việc hít phải bột phấn sẽ gây tổn thương phổi nặng, khó thở, nghẹt thở và thậm chí tử vong.

Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc 
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

